# IT folks



## Jim (Nov 23, 2010)

I know we have some information technology guys by trade here. If so what is your specialty? Any certifications? Special training?

I am a computer security engineer. I work on computer and physical security for my company. Right now I am working on Websense, Digital guardian, Symantec Endpoint Protection, Qualysguard and just a bunch of random security related stuff. I am also 3rd tier support for our windows domain because that is where I started many moons ago.

I am working my way to a computer forensics specialty. My favorite thing is proving somebody did something wrong :LOL2:


----------



## Rick James (Nov 23, 2010)

I was a Network Engineer back in the NT days, then did a lot of Active Directory Migrations. After about 3 years of being on the service delivery side, I moved into sales and then sold IT services for about 6 years before moving into my current job.

I'm now a Regional Sales Manager for a software company that develops, manages, and delivers purpose built software for an IT solution company to better manage their business. Most IT companies are using 3, 4, 5+ disparate software tools to manage their business and fill the gaps between the standalone tools with manual process, sticky notes, email trails, etc. Our system includes ticketing, project management, CRM, contract management, asset management, quoting tools, inventory management, outsource management, and much more........plus it integrates with backend accounting systems so that you can turn all of this into $$$$. We also have a reporting engine in this thing so it's easy to see the business data you need to better run the company.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2010)

Jim said:


> I am working my way to a computer forensics specialty. My favorite thing is proving somebody did something wrong :LOL2:



And I am here to help train you!


Or at least give you practice


----------



## poolie (Nov 23, 2010)

My main focus these days is building a suite of web applications to sell short term medical insurance policies online using .NET Was to be a 3 month project, but our sister company who I'm building it for can't seem to make up their minds about what they want so here I am 15 months later still building.

My specialty, if you want to call it that is building database concentric applications both on the web and desktop. 

I have a BS in Applied Computer Science and am reasonably proficient in most modern programming languages. C# is my go to language. I have a Cert for Java and Microsoft development, but I'm pretty sure they have expired, or at least not valid for the current versions of the language. I'm getting too old to chase the bleeding edge... rather be fishing.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 24, 2010)

So, you guys are all cyber theifs????? Man, that's pretty freakin' scary.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have an MCSE and a database administration along with some other minor certs. I work for an ambulance service billing company. We are a small company so I get to work on all sorts of projects. I built the network we have now from one SBS to 7 production servers and 2 servers in a test domain. Other than the Microsoft products I have also worked on UNIX, Linux, AIX and a little Novell. I take care of our Exchange Server and I work with the SQL databases a lot. Fun place to work in IT.


----------



## Nussy (Dec 7, 2010)

My background is 15 years of Voice over IP, SIP, Call Centers, Video Conferencing, Voicemail, and Collaboration applications. Now branching more into Virtualization technology, wireless, and switching. If you need a phone system...or some direction, I'm your guy.


----------



## SkagBass (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been in some sort of IT for the past 12 years. Started as a automated software tester until the dot.bomb fallout. I have managed networks and hardware for small businesses. I am currently a GIS Specialist making digital maps for the Real Estate industry. 

I dabble in creating custom fishing maps on the side. My hopes are to be able to serve these customs to the general public someday.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2010)

I have my assoiates in computer programming (visual basic being my favorite language) , and used it for a bit after college, but after createing a database program for a concrete company in NJ that job became an office/data entry job which I quit. Now childcare is my chossen occupation, and the most computer work I do these days is fumbling with Dreamweaver for the website.


----------



## hot tuna (Dec 31, 2010)

I am a storage guy. I work for a storage company as a technical service engineer. I work with IT guys now all the time. The only certs I have is A+ and an ICNE when I changed careers about 11 years ago. I can't wait to retire.


----------



## breachless (Jan 6, 2011)

I work for a company that specializes in providing IT and Hardware to Dental Offices. I have only been here for about 4 months, but I love it so far. I do a lot of phone support, but I also get to do a lot of builds and out-of-state installs (we have clients everywhere from Hawaii to Canada). Not only do I get to stay sharp on my IT Troubleshooting skills, but I also get to play with a lot of really cool gear made specifically for the Dental Industry, I get to travel (not too much and not too little) and the pay is a huge upgrade from my last job as the Tech Coordinator at a small High School. I also get to do a fair amount of carpentry-style work which is kind of cool... I am currently working on getting my MCITP certs.


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't have any certs, but started off 15 years ago building Industrial PCs that were used in manufacturing assembly lines for pharmaceutical companies. Then moved into support for routing, mileage and mapping software for the transportation industry. Worked for Mac Warehouse/CDW doing MAC support for a few years, then back to the consumer side of transportation in GPS support for mobile devices. For the past two years I've been supporting and implementing distribution management software. I also manage and run a few websites and manage my own server.


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 25, 2011)

I recently retired, but started with an Associates degree back in 1985, but I had 13 years on the railroad before that. Early on was mostly Business Basic for a small company as their one man IT department. Then after 5 years they moved me into management! #-o I spent so much time in meetings I didn't get to do anything fun, but the IT department grew to 8 people at 3 locations. About 7 years ago I move to a smaller town and did EDI mapping and help desk stuff. It was nice to work 9-5 again. Now I've retired and am somewhat busy fixing PC's and training "old" folks on how to use them. :wink:


----------



## Seth (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an associates degree in Networking Systems Technology. I've been working at the same K-12 I graduated from since July of 2006. My title is desktop/network technician and I handle software deployment, computer imaging, user management, and the network. There are three others that I work with. One manages the student information system, another focuses on training the teachers so they actually use the technology provided for them in their classrooms, and the other is my boss who handles the servers, public relations, and paper work. The only cert I have is the XP MCP that I had to pass while in college as a requirement.

I need to start working towards my bachelors eventually and get some more certs so I can move on and make better money. My jobs that I have now is great and I enjoy going to work, but I won't ever make near what I could if I go somewhere else. Money is the only reason I'd even think to leave my current job. My boss makes good money, but she has to do a lot more than just "tech" stuff. The tech stuff is what I enjoy the most, not the politics, paperwork, and dealing with "people".

We are starting to migrate towards Linux and I'm also trying to learn more about Wireshark. Eventually I'd like to have some sort of security related IT job.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 9, 2011)

No official certs here, but have been a PC and network tech for 15 years now, currently (and past 4 1/2 years) work as a tech for a small ISP doing various things with the company from tech support with customers, testing software, working on a little HTML and ASP, build and rebuild temporary, testing and servers in use. Also do a little side work building and fixing PCs for friends, family and others by word of mouth.

I guess I am a small town country boy geek :mrgreen:


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear all the different job opportunities in that field. I'm currently a Computer Information Systems and Management Major at James Madison University and am starting to look at possible internships, primarily in the CIS field.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2011)

tadpole86 said:


> Good to hear all the different job opportunities in that field. I'm currently a Computer Information Systems and Management Major at James Madison University and am starting to look at possible internships, primarily in the CIS field.



Good choice! :beer:

Come up to Boston and you will have a job in no time. People are always looking to hire and the market is getting really hot now.


----------



## RivrLivn (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have a BS in Computer and Information Management and PMP certification. Spent about 10 years leading the design, development and implementation of major software development projects. Currently the IT Director for a government agency. Do a lot of web based applications, mostly .Net stuff.
Glad to see anyone getting into the IT field, especially programming. Prior to economy going to crap I sometimes would only get one or two qualified applicants for a job opening. Everyone loves using these computers, but not enough kids interested in learning how they work and developing apps.


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

Certifications are a requirement to get into some companies, but not all. I had a self taught network tech that could run rings around the guy with a dozen certs. Some guys just learn enough to pass the test while other guys figure out why it works that way. If you can get someone else to pay for the certifications, then go for it!


----------



## Honky Tonkin (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Bachelors in Information Systems Management, and currently maintain Exchange 2003(moving to 2010 in the fall), and Citrix XenApp, XenServer, Xen Desktop, Citrix Provisioning Services, etc, etc. I have multiple Citrix Certified Admin certs, MCP, Net+, ITIL v3, and MOF v4.

As you can probably tell I am the business of virtualizing application delivery and email


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 30, 2011)

Started a Network Security Consulting business 7 years ago and still going strong. On and off I do some traveling for my biz, as of late ive been doing some work for a business out of Boone SC. Used to do some POS hardware stuff for a couple other companies.


----------



## KillerKilgore (Oct 16, 2011)

COBOL 74, RPG II, BBx, some Visual Basic, and a little HTML. Worked for a small programming outfit in Lexington, KY doing custom mods for the Open Systems Accounting Software (OSAS) till they went belly-up.
Worked 7 1/2 years (until 2 months ago, unemployed now) at a small ISP here locally as a fieldtech. Basically a customer premise equipment (CPE) tech, running cables, virus scans and configuring DSL modems, routers, ect.
Troubleshooting copper pairs for POTS (plain old telephone service) and ADSL. Some phone system stuff.

A jack-of-all-trades master-of-none.


----------



## Comstocker (Oct 18, 2011)

I work for the Univ of MN -Duluth IT department. Started back in '81 as a mainframe operator, punchcards and 9 track tapes were state of the art then! Huge 1MB disk platters were changed out as different users ran there programs. As mainframes diminished in the early '90s I was given the choice of retraining into networking or getting laid off. So, I moved into the wiring side of networking, building out the campus network and getting data drops into individual offices. Started with thick coax which was a nightmare to troubleshoot, Appletalk star networks, Cat3 wiring, short-lived Cat4, and all the levels of Cat5 and 6. Been working more with fiber lately, simple stuff though like Unicam terminations. Also take care of all the security cameras on campus, we're in the middle of converting our outside cameras from a Firetide Mesh network over to Fluidmesh products right now. Never really worked on any types of certification, it's all been learn what I needed on the fly!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm an IT Manager for a 800 seat callcenter. Jack of all trades...master of none. Just recently went through a transition to VMware for our end user desktops. Been in the biz for 10 years now.


----------



## atxjess (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a self taught MQL4 programmer. MQL4 is used to make automated trading robots for forex that keep the economy flowing by equalizing price differences between countrys currency.


----------

